# Glue joint bits



## WoodCrusher (Mar 27, 2015)

Are they supposed to solely be used with a router table or can they easily be used with a hand held router?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I suppose you could use an edge guide and go handheld but you would probably lose about 3" at either end and it would be really tricky to keep the router steady all the way along the length. The router table would be better but the fence has to be set perfectly or you still have problems at the ends.

Have you considered a spline instead? Really easy setup and no wood wasted. You can use a slotting cutter or, depending on the circumstances, a table saw to make the grooves. And you can use the slot cutter handheld.


----------



## WoodCrusher (Mar 27, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I suppose you could use an edge guide and go handheld but you would probably lose about 3" at either end and it would be really tricky to keep the router steady all the way along the length. The router table would be better but the fence has to be set perfectly or you still have problems at the ends.
> 
> Have you considered a spline instead? Really easy setup and no wood wasted. You can use a slotting cutter or, depending on the circumstances, a table saw to make the grooves. And you can use the slot cutter handheld.


If that's the case, I think I'll look into a slotting cutter and use a spline.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Once you've tried it I think you'll like it Rob. Both joints are basically tongue and groove joints, the spline is a double groove, free floating tongue joint to be specific. Make sure you work from the same face every time and that way those faces will match. If you are doing something like flooring for example, you would want to work from the rear face so that all the backs would sit flush against the subfloor.

The last thing I would suggest is an offset or oversized base for the router. I sometimes use mine in circumstances like this with my router table plate still attached. The extra wide base will give you the stability you need to keep the slot from dipping and diving if doing handheld.


----------

